# what will it do for me...



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

Our team is being offered a "team coaching deal" which basically involves a $30/month commitment and you get a personalized training plan written up for you based on your racing goals/experience. Standard coaching fare. Some feedback throughout the process, as in they'll answer your questions, but as it's hands off, it's pretty minimal for contact.

I own Friel's bible and I'm a poor college student. Am I likely to get anything from a structured training plan that I wouldn't get from making myself something out of the Bible? Will paying for coaching motivate me to stick to a program better (especially in winter indoor times)?

Any thoughts as to whether it's worth it or I should wait till I can get the personal, individual real thing kind of coaching?


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

If you think the coach is good, definitely do it.

It will definitely make you stick to the program a lot better than self coaching.

The bible has more theory than solid training programs. It will probably make you either overtrain or burnout...and you'll skip lots of rides. Unless, of course, you are extremely diligent.

$30, though, is really, really cheap.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

iliveonnitro said:


> $30, though, is really, really cheap.


And suggests to me that it won't really be coaching nor personalised. Unless your $30 is simply a contribution to what the team/sponsor is actually paying the coach.


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

Alex_Simmons/RST said:


> And suggests to me that it won't really be coaching nor personalised. Unless your $30 is simply a contribution to what the team/sponsor is actually paying the coach.


It would be my contribution to our "team coaching deal"...however, like you said, it doesn't provide a lot of individual feedback/personalization.

I think they just analyze your current strengths/weaknesses, ask you what races you want to target and when, and write you a training plan around those parameters.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

DM.Aelis said:


> It would be my contribution to our "team coaching deal"...however, like you said, it doesn't provide a lot of individual feedback/personalization.
> 
> I think they just analyze your current strengths/weaknesses, ask you what races you want to target and when, and write you a training plan around those parameters.


So the team is paying more and offsetting some of the cost by making your pay $30/mo? Sounds like a typical coaching deal.

But, if they aren't supplementing it...


----------

